# Arturia KeyStep 37 – First Impressions and Review



## Mike Enjo (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi folks! So Arturia just released a new keyboard in the KeyStep range - the 'KeyStep 37'. Apart from the extra keys, which make a surprising amount of difference, it also now sports 4 banks of 4 CC controllers, and an LCD display.

All in all, I thought its a pretty decent keyboard for the price (approx $169 USD).

SEE THE FULL REVIEW HERE:


----------



## tinpixel (Oct 8, 2020)

Great review, thanks. I’ve been looking for a smaller controller with a few of knobs to hook up to my MacBook and mess about with when I can’t sit at my piano and this ticks a lot of boxes.

Just bought one online for the ridiculously low price of £98, which I’m guessing is a glitch as £150-160 seems to be the going rate, so hopefully it’ll turn up.

Cheers!


----------



## Markrs (Oct 8, 2020)

tinpixel said:


> Great review, thanks. I’ve been looking for a smaller controller with a few of knobs to hook up to my MacBook and mess about with when I can’t sit at my piano and this ticks a lot of boxes.
> 
> Just bought one online for the ridiculously low price of £98, which I’m guessing is a glitch as £150-160 seems to be the going rate, so hopefully it’ll turn up.
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like a great price from Bax-shop, and like you all the other prices were £150+. As a bargain hunter I have to resist buying something I don't need


----------



## tinpixel (Oct 8, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Looks like a great price from Bax-shop, and like you all the other prices were £150+. As a bargain hunter I have to resist buying something I don't need


Haha, I know the feeling - part of me knows the keystep isn’t really what I need, but also know that an 88 key midi controller doesn’t just fit neatly on my knee or my round kitchen table while my kids are going crazy with their crayons and glitter glue!


The mad thing is the Keystep 37 is literally brand new out and Bax is the only place it’s in stock. They had 60 of them this time last week at £149 - and I nearly hit the buy button last night at full price as they were down to 15 so they had no reason to discount it (not that I’m complaining). It was only being able to get a key lab essential 49 for the same price that stopped me. But £98 though, I can live with one less octave and I’ll get my money back if I sell it.

And I won’t lose too much sleep when it’s inevitably covered in crayon and glitter glue.

Only 8 left now though if you’re tempted


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 8, 2020)

Definitely on my To Get list. My wife gifted me a black Keystep last Christmas, so... I can't just go out and replace it in less than a year. Maybe they'll do a black version next year as a refresh.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 8, 2020)

I want them to produce a 61 key version without sequencer or knobs. slim and nice for every desk...


----------

